# Who I look like (apparently)



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I didn't fancy showing my ugly mug on here but you can do a face comparison on this site so you can guess what I look like http://www.myheritage.com/celebrity-collage










59% Clive Owen 8) although I dont know why it thinks I look like Zhang Yimou :?, at least they are mostly male


----------

